# Osprey Flight Shots



## Waterloo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thought I'd share. 5D Mark III, 500mm f4 L IS:


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 24, 2012)

Same as above:


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 24, 2012)

Same as above with the 1.4X III Extender:


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 25, 2012)

Beautiful shots, congrats on catching the bird in flight.


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2012)

Great shots! 8) The third one is my favorite.


----------



## canon816 (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesome shots and great timing. I like the second one with the right wing curled down enough to reveal some of the underside of the feathers. Well done!

Thought I would share a couple of mine too.


----------



## friedmud (Aug 26, 2012)

Love the one with the fish in hand!


----------



## squarebox (Aug 26, 2012)

Great shots.... 

though slightly disappointed as I was expecting the Osprey aircraft.


----------



## triggermike (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful!!! That new focus speed on the mk iii is really shining!!!

Here's one I took last year -


----------



## mdm041 (Aug 26, 2012)

Amazing photos. Great job


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 1, 2012)

An Osprey on Martha's Vineyard - doing some fishing.
Canon 60D and 100-400 mm


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 1, 2012)

An Osprey on Martha's Vineyard - doing some fishing.
Canon 60D and 100-400 mm


----------



## canon816 (Sep 1, 2012)

@ Jeff B.

That first one is a killer catch!!!!! (pun intended) Awesome shot. Congrats on making that one.


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Sep 1, 2012)

Some fantastic images!! Yours came out wayyyy better than mine with same camera and lens set up haha!! I'm jealous


----------



## westr70 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, those are amazing shots of bif and with the 500mm. Okay, all the options are still open.


----------



## rpt (Sep 12, 2012)

Just amazing! Waiting for my 100-400 to come back from repair...


----------

